# Biscuit joiner attachment for Router



## Jpeluso8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find one of these, or have one they recommend? I cannot seem to locate one. I have a brand new Dewalt DW 618 router. So it would need to fit that. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Never heard of a biscuit joiner atatchment...*

You can get a slot cutting bit that will work. :smile:


----------



## Jpeluso8 (Jun 14, 2013)

mdntrdr said:


> You can get a slot cutting bit that will work. :smile:


They do exist. My guess is it creates a more precise ability with your router than just simply using the slot bit solo. For example Craftsman had this old kit but I think it only fits on craftsman routers and are hard to find: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-T...d=100011&prg=1005&rk=4&rkt=5&sd=251370989216&


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the issue is "walking"*

The biscuit joiner cutter enters the work by registering the platform against the piece to stabilize it. A router also has a base, but it mist not tip in the process or your slot will get too wide. Finally, the router will tend to walk in the direction of the rotation and the slot will become elongated. The slot cutters are a certain radius and thickness that may or may not suit the size and thickness of the biscuits commercially available.

The base on my joiner has little spikes or prongs that can protrude into the work to keep it from walking when the cutter is pushed into the work.


----------



## Jpeluso8 (Jun 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> The biscuit joiner cutter enters the work by registering the platform against the piece to stabilize it. A router also has a base, but it mist not tip in the process or your slot will get too wide. Finally, the router will tend to walk in the direction of the rotation and the slot will become elongated. The slot cutters are a certain radius and thickness that may or may not suit the size and thickness of the biscuits commercially available.
> 
> The base on my joiner has little spikes or prongs that can protrude into the work to keep it from walking when the cutter is pushed into the work.


Thanks... Issue aside, know where I can find one?


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i used one for years before i bought a jointer. i prefer the router table when it can be used.

http://www.rockler.com/biscuit-cutter-set


----------

